
Student vanishes and leaves behind 14 encrypted books - jdrsk
http://nypost.com/2017/04/05/student-obsessed-with-aliens-vanishes-leaving-behind-books-written-in-code/
======
intAligned
Not sure if psychotic or not, but I don't get how one can even think those are
actually meaningful schematics. I mean, a basic calculator schematic looks
more complex!

Giordano Bruno itself is pretty overestimated: now regarded as a protector of
rational thought, some study of his life reveals an opportunistic relation
with religion. He's probably the only one being excommunicated from every
possible European confession at the time (catholic, lutheran and calvinist).
One wonders why he got into those religious orders in the first place.

If it was a Tesla statue, I'd give a bit more hope to the intellectual value
of those "encrypted" (very poorly, it seems) texts.

There are much more trustable examples of fool geniuses
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS))..
this looks a mental outbreak at best, or just some attention seeking maneuver.
Notice the strong resemblance of the two Brunos... maybe the guy thinks he's a
descendant?

I really hope they'll find him safe and quickly.

------
jdrsk
[http://g1.globo.com/fantastico/noticia/2017/04/fantastico-
re...](http://g1.globo.com/fantastico/noticia/2017/04/fantastico-refaz-os-
ultimos-passos-do-jovem-do-acre-antes-do-desaparecimento.html) (in Portuguese)

------
jdrsk
[http://decifreolivro.com/](http://decifreolivro.com/) (in Portuguese)

~~~
gonegonegone
<Edit:I have since read more of the website and can confirm, based on the
information presented in the article, that the deciphered text in the article
and the deciphered text on the website contain the information present in the
article.>Is there a reason to believe this website is related?

~~~
jdrsk
I don't think so. Student Bruno Borges disappeared last Monday (3/27). His
relatives called the police and broke the door to his room, discovering the
whole occult/crypto content. Video/images made their way to news websites here
in Brazil, and from then on theories about the content began to emerge. The
website was made by people trying to decipher the books.

~~~
gonegonegone
It is wildly interesting. Is there a website the videos/images were posted to?

~~~
jdrsk
Not really. Only a few pictures of the room and books surfaced, those you can
see on the decifreolivro.com and news videos. The police is currently
investigating his disappearance.

